# προβλημα με τους drivers του usb adapter wg111t

## Phoenix18g

Προσφατα κατεβασα το gentoo Live Cd για να δοκιμασω το προβλημα ειναι δεν αναγνωριζει το usb adapter WG111t της NETGEAR εχει ενα Atheros chipset δοκιμασα αλλες distro οπως ubuntu-debian-opensuse με το Module ndiswrapper αλλα κανενα σωστο αποτελεσμα ολα Installed σωστα και η συσκευη δεν δουλευει  :Sad: 

Ακομα δοκιμασα madwifi αλλα αυτο ειναι για PCI καρτες και οχι για USB  :Sad: 

Σας παρακαλω λιγο HELP αυτη η διανομη μου ειναι αρκετα καλη και θελω να την χρισιμοποιω  :Smile: 

----------

## Hwoarang

Το έχω ψάξει και γω για μία δική μου USB Wifi της Netgear. Το αποτέλεσμα 3 μηνών ψαξίματος είναι ότι απλά δεν δουλεύει . Τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου Gentoo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Phoenix18g

Το εκανα να δουλεψει σε debian εγκαθιστωντας μερικα modules απο ενα package manager δεν ωομιζω να διαφερει και πολυ η διαδικασια στο gentoo ή κανω λαθος ? 

το ποστ ειναι εδω http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=13980

----------

